# CBSE 12th Class Result is OUT!



## desiJATT (May 28, 2012)

Hey there guys, the much awaited and delayed result is finally out now!! Check your result here - 

CBSE Results

Also, please refrain from posting your marks, as it might induce some complexity issues on the board. I just wanted the news to be out, there is no other purpose of this thread.


----------



## funskar (May 29, 2012)

scored 73.2% only
Stream - pcm ..
very much worried now


----------



## thetechfreak (May 29, 2012)

Everyone please post your results 

Last years thread had lots of activity. I will appear next year anyways


----------



## saswat23 (May 29, 2012)

LOL i thought you appeared this year.


----------



## sharang.d (May 29, 2012)

funskar said:


> scored 73.2% only
> Stream - pcm ..
> very much worried now



73.2 is not "only"


----------



## pkkumarcool (May 29, 2012)

@desijastt wats ur score ?


----------



## desiJATT (May 29, 2012)

hmm, I don't think posting scores is a really good idea, but still if you insist, I scored 93% (Non-Medical). But to clear it out, I never prepared for any competitive exams. I am expecting around 70 marks in AIEEE, I didn't appear in any other exams. To those of you wondering what will I do next, I'll be taking Management Seat in my Local Engineering College under PTU.


----------



## funskar (May 29, 2012)

sharang.d said:


> 73.2 is not "only"



means



desiJATT said:


> hmm, I don't think posting scores is a really good idea, but still if you insist, I scored 93% (Non-Medical)



Gud score my frnd


----------



## saikiasunny (May 29, 2012)

Congrats desijatt! Hey guys do you know how much the national topper scored? Freakin 495 marks! Wth did the 5 marks went? The guy is from manipur.


----------



## pkkumarcool (May 29, 2012)

desiJATT said:


> hmm, I don't think posting scores is a really good idea, but still if you insist, I scored 93% (Non-Medical). But to clear it out, I never prepared for any competitive exams. I am expecting around 70 marks in AIEEE, I didn't appear in any other exams. To those of you wondering what will I do next, I'll be taking Management Seat in my Local Engineering College under PTU.



awesome bro....


----------



## AcceleratorX (May 29, 2012)

I still remember when toppers used to struggle to break 96%.....Things have changed so much. Percentage in 12th doesn't matter a lot so don't sweat it.


----------



## KDroid (May 29, 2012)

AcceleratorX said:


> Percentage in 12th doesn't matter a lot so don't sweat it.



They do. Now.


----------



## RiGOD (May 29, 2012)

^^You're right. When it comes to campus recruitment some companies keep a cut off mark of 75-80% for 10th & 12th. I've seen selection criterion in which they don't permit the ones who couldn't clear the entrance exams on the first attempt. But this is applicable to only a few companies as most off them out there give prime priority to performance in tech & HR interview.


----------



## desiJATT (May 29, 2012)

Thank you guys  I do know that 12th marks don't matter much today, but still, who would give a seat, even paid, to a 55 percent scorer?


----------



## AcceleratorX (May 30, 2012)

desiJATT said:


> Thank you guys  I do know that 12th marks don't matter much today, but still, who would give a seat, even paid, to a 55 percent scorer?



It's all a matter of luck and destiny in the end.....I know a girl who had 51% in 10th and 57% in 12th (both ICSE) and horrendous marks in entrance exams who paid a small fortune to get an engineering seat. She is now a very good student in my class and constantly gets decent marks. Not a topper by any means, but does better than 60% of the class and believe me when I say hers is the lowest 10th and 12th score in my class.

For that matter, my score was in the 70s and even that is low. My 70s score was the 4th lowest 12th score in my engineering class, but even so I consistently came within the top 10 ranks in my branch amongst nearly 85 students (rarely, top 5).

The one thing I learnt from doing my degree is that scores mean next to nothing, knowledge matters more. Even when people try to cut off on 10th and 12th score, I have found that they do not say no to someone who aces the interview. In the end the only thing that matters is what you took inside your head as part of your education rather than the number on the marklist.

_Coming from someone who's been on all sides of the spectrum - good scoring, bad scoring and average scoring, I should know better what marks actually mean. Most people have been consistently good, bad or average scorers throughout their life, so they wouldn't know what the other side feels like. I've been there and done that, I know better, enough to know that marks are misleading enough that you'd miss out on a diamond because it doesn't shine the way some stones do. This includes entrance exam marks, and both your board and entrance exams are important because they test different aspects of your brain (and board exam does not mean or emphasize rote learning but most board exams are kept easy enough that you can pass by rote) _

My advice to students is very simple: Don't sweat it and make the best of what you got. If you have the talent and the skills, you will get what you are destined for, irrespective of what external factors may say. Enjoy your life a little, things are getting too tough at your age and it's never the same afterwards. Things start changing once you get into college and you will need to work harder, so keep your chin up and never get worked up over results of some exam.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 30, 2012)

Thanks for the advice 


Percentages mean a lot now for Engineering aspirant. Both %age and entrance are equally weighed


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 30, 2012)

91 % :/ hoping to get <9k rank in AIEEE + Delhi quota xD


----------



## pramudit (May 30, 2012)

81.8%.. and i got my maths exam screwed with only 56 marks... 
my highest is in chemistry 91...


----------



## nims11 (May 30, 2012)

sad english checking in my region.

Lot depends on your luck in boards exams even if you wrote well.


----------



## pkkumarcool (May 30, 2012)

pramudit said:


> 81.8%.. and i got my maths exam screwed with only 56 marks...
> my highest is in chemistry 91...



yupp maths and phy was toughest paper!! i heard my friend has got 34 percent in maths just passed in it and hes brilliant student


----------



## nims11 (May 30, 2012)

my bro got 91% in commerce, but due to stupid english checking (which also happened to me last time), he got 80 in english and now his dreams of getting into St. Xaviers kolkata are shattered.


----------



## AcceleratorX (May 31, 2012)

^I agree that something is seriously wrong with how language papers are corrected in CBSE for both 10th and 12th. The candidates who topped 1st to 9th standard get 80 in boards while low scorers magically get 90.

I never got more than 60 in my 10 years of school in Hindi and yet the board exams (both 10th and 12th, though 12th was state board) had me log marks in the 80s. To further reinforce the fact, even in 11th I was only scoring 66 in Hindi which means its probably true that the language paper correction is borked.

I may be happy that it raised my total but I cannot accept it as a fair correction.


----------



## The Conqueror (May 31, 2012)

I would say there is very little or no correlation between marks secured in board examination/entrance exam and success in the professional life.
There is a huge amount of research which shows that the language skills are the best predictor of being a successful professional, and that is why the entire world considers these skills as amongst the most important parameter for both under-graduate as well as post-graduate admissions. But India does not. 

Further, there is no transparency and I doubt if the papers are even checked properly. No matter how diligently an examiner checks, he cannot check more than 40 papers of 100 marks each in a day- different handwriting, writing styles, presentation and what not. Especially in a subject like English where the questions are open ended - we cannot quantify them mechanically like a clerical job. And these guys check 11 lakh papers.

I was very shocked to see my results.I got in 80s but scored very very low in Maths(I felt like falling from the 100th floor!). I do not know what was wrong, since I was expecting a perfect 100 this time. 

I got 93 in English. But the thing worrying me is that a less deserving student got 96. Even more, a student who has failed in 3 subjects and cannot speak a line nor has written anything in the question paper scored 71 in English.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 1, 2012)

hey guys. i have a problem. in Informatics Practices i get 89 and grade is A2, in physics i get 85 and grade is A1!!. is this correct?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 1, 2012)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> hey guys. i have a problem. in Informatics Practices i get 89 and grade is A2, in physics i get 85 and grade is A1!!. is this correct?



Dont think there is grading system for 12th.

Anyways as far as I know, 

81 to 90 = A2

91 and above = A1.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 1, 2012)

^they have mentioned grades along side.


----------



## desiJATT (Jun 1, 2012)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> hey guys. i have a problem. in Informatics Practices i get 89 and grade is A2, in physics i get 85 and grade is A1!!. is this correct?



That is the strangest thing I've heard till now about the Boards Result part  Well the grading is 81-90 = A2 , 91-100 = A1. Don't know how did you get that wrong grade printed.


----------



## nims11 (Jun 1, 2012)

grading is according to the percentile
first 1/8th - A1
second 1/8th - A2
and so on

This is what i remember.

It is written on back of the marksheet you will receive in future.


----------



## amruth kiran (Jun 12, 2012)

you cbse guys are lucky. atleast the teachers dont go on strikes and protests WHEN THEY ARE SUPPOSED TO CORRECT OUR PAPERS!!!. many students from karnataka have suffered due to their ignorance. this is the PUC i am talking about


----------



## rohitshubham (Jun 20, 2012)

92.2%...lowest in PHE
oh God PHE ... i took the subject for increasing my marks... not decreasing them


----------

